# Freeing your subconscious of religious brainwashing



## Crystalline

For people who've gone a decade or more under heavy religious indoctrination, do you find your subsconsciousness being invaded by unwelcome related thoughts even if your conscious mind is free of the brainwashing?


----------



## MrBakura91

In the past I had but since last year those types of thoughts have vanished. I used to never think that would be possible but it is. Heres how I did it this might work for anyone reading this. (And this is assuming you have a therapist you can talk to on a regular basis.) 1. Keep a journal to keep track of any paranoid thoughts write down the reasons why they are irrational in your journal.
2.If your fears are of say Christian indoctrination, Research how the Bible was compiled and what it is (just a book) compare with notes on other religious texts like the Quran or the Book of Mormon.
3. After I did this realizing they are just books, I start reading the Bible as what it is, a product of its time. When I saw it as Mythology and poetry and preachings I stopped bieng afraid and even enjoyed it more as a part of mans history.
4. Learn more about Science and how the world works. Science is pretty complex and I used to think I could never understand any of it but its all about starting off slow working your way to the more complex stuff. 
5. Remember how I said to keep track of your worry in your journal? well when you start to have days when you haven't had a worry(of this type) make it a goal that you'll try to go a whole week without these types of worries, draw a calender in you journal and check of each day and eventually you may after a couple weeks get over your paranoias.

I did this and it took me a year but It worked, in my journal I was able at the end, to go 2 weeks without a religious fear and was basically cured.

Some of the sources I used on the Bible were books by Bart Ehrman and the Bible Geek podcast with Robert M. Price. Some ways I introduced myself to science info were the Cosmos series by Carl Sagan and his book "Demon Haunted World".


----------



## Crystalline

Very pertinent and useful information, thank you.

Personally, being a former Catholic, the thoughts I have have less been of irrational fear than a sort of feeling that the rituals and mantras hammered into us are comforting and act as a lure, like the familiarity of a cult environment. I suppose it exerts the same psychological effect that repeating a mantra is supposed to have, or meditation, only the latter is more of a wilful act to clear the mind and the former is just...well, drumming the self into numbness. The entire infrastructure of ritual and superstition is still, to my subconscious mind, cloaked in this aura of fuzzy comfort and it is -that- that terrifies me more than thoughts of hell or uncertainty regarding my own destiny, especially knowing how pervasive and destructive a cultural influence the Catholic church has been in my country and in the psyches of my countrymen.


----------



## Meta14

Being raised muslim, (now atheist), I can't bring myself to eat pork or ham.


----------



## ugh1979

Meta14 said:


> Being raised muslim, (now atheist), I can't bring myself to eat pork or ham.


Interesting.

Do you have any idea what Islam's standing is on in vitro pork? (In case you don't know what in vitro meat is, it's lab grown meat made from stem cells.)


----------



## Meta14

ugh1979 said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Do you have any idea what Islam's standing is on in vitro pork? (In case you don't know what in vitro meat is, it's lab grown meat made from stem cells.)


I'm not sure, but personally I'm skeptical. Ultimately, it is meat that came from a pig. Of course, there might be some kind of loophole, so you never know.


----------



## Glacial

Yes, I can relate. As an atheist (former Christian), I find it very difficult to undo some of the dogmatic walls that were built up over so many years. I am slowly getting better though.


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo

I was brought up as a Christian. The only things that really stuck in my mind were the concept of a very impersonal and scary God, and that I was sinful. 

I had more than Christianity to thank for the sinful part, though, because of everyone else making me feel that way as well. 

I guess it just took a gradual period of releasing to let go of those things. Instead of reacting to something, I would stop myself, and notice the feelings that I had underneath all the thoughts and actions.

Did I have feelings of unworth? Being sinful? Fear of god? These are the questions I would ask myself


----------



## AnewMrBen

I know this is an old thread but I just hope someone still checks this. I am 32 years old and have been trying to overcome my extremely religious up bringing. I grew up in a household that if it didn't involve "the eternal salvation of Jesus christ" then it was wrong and you will burn in hell. I have been fighting this lifestyle since I was thirteen and found a fondness for science and such and being told that unless it's Christian science it is wrong and a sin. I want to have a "normal" mind and thought processes. I have a wife who grew up in a home where as long as you are happy and the things you do don't hurt people do what makes you happy. And we have 2 children now and I want them to grow up with every open door possible and the ability to think freely. I have a hard time with my true self and feelings and thought this site may be the best way to start a road to maybe being able to let myself talk to an actual therapist in the future.


----------



## gopherinferno

I still got uneasy while watching the news as early as 3 years ago because of Jehovah's Witnesses and their "the end is coming soon" BS.


----------



## Noca

Parts of my brain are still damaged. I still don't watch the simpsons because I was never allowed to as a kid. I shun away from comedians who makes Jesus jokes. It took me a long time to repair the part of my mind that constantly feared the irrational belief of Hell.

I still have ingrained residual homophobia to some degree(including some self directed that I grapple with), or transphobia, or simply fearing or hating anyone different. That takes constant effort, to consciously work through those thoughts and tell myself just because someone is different doesn't mean I should make fun of them. I have to consciously put myself in their shoes type of thing. 

My parents pretty much taught both my brother and I to hate or make fun of everyone who was different(including other family members), even without reason to do so. They would bash even other Christians who weren't Baptist, or even their particular brand of Baptist. Constantly make racist remarks against those from other countries or skin colours or backgrounds.

I still have these automatic irrational reactions to like turn the channel if the tv show has any mention of fossils or anything over 6000 years old or any mention of evolution if my parents are in the room.

It definitely takes many years to recover from a lifetime of programming and religious indoctrination. You have to constantly be mindful of the irrational thoughts, recognize them as they come into your mind and challenge them with critical thinking.


----------



## ugh1979

Many of these are examples of when childhood religious indoctrination can be considered perverse or even child abuse.


----------



## TenYears

I'm a recovering Catholic.

That one sentence should speak volumes.

Yes, I have a very difficult time dealing with the guilt that was pounded into me, relentlessly, for years, through CCD, confessions I was forced to go to, weekend retreats I was forced to attend.

I was never given the opportunity to find my own way. My spiritual journey was dictated by my parents, and a "Youth Minister" that was probably the most closed-minded, hypocritical, control freak that I have ever met, in my entire life. I just don't know how else to even describe him lol.

I've exposed my children to every faith, denomination, every walk of life that I can think of. It is up to them to chose the path that they take.

I refuse to ram my own beliefs down their throats. I have had enough of that. And I wouldn't wish that on my worst enemy, I really wouldn't. They need to find their own way. I'll help them along, for sure, but they need to blaze their own trail.


----------



## Noca

TenYears said:


> I'm a recovering Catholic.


I read that initially as "I'm a recovering Cathoholic" lol


----------



## TenYears

Noca said:


> I read that initially as "I'm a recovering Cathoholic" lol


Hehe, yeah. At least alcoholics have a 12 step program. I don't think there is really any "recovery" for ex-Catholics. You're just screwed I guess. Get therapy. Lots and lots of therapy.


----------



## ugh1979

Noca said:


> TenYears said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a recovering Catholic.
> 
> 
> 
> I read that initially as "I'm a recovering Cathoholic" lol
Click to expand...

Drunk on the Papal's Kool Aid. :lol


----------



## TenYears

ugh1979 said:


> Drunk on the Papal's Kool Aid. :lol


Who is drinking the koolaid?
Who is being indoctrinated, from birth?

I really wish people would learn to think for themselves.

Sheeple.

Ffs man.


----------



## ugh1979

TenYears said:


> Who is drinking the koolaid?


Some people.



> Who is being indoctrinated, from birth?


Some people.



> I really wish people would learn to think for themselves.
> 
> Sheeple.
> 
> Ffs man.


Indeed.

I guess you thought I was saying you were drunk on the Papal's Kool Aid?

I was in fact just making a joke about the word Cathoholic. 

I wasn't making any comment on what you had said, but for the record I agree you are doing the right thing with your children and feel sorry for you for your bad experience as a child.

I've spoken to a quite a few people like you who bear the scars of such an upbringing, especially the "Catholic guilt" issue.


----------



## TenYears

I...think you're....looking for, reasons to be...butt hurt...seriously.


----------



## ugh1979

TenYears said:


> I...think you're....looking for, reasons to be...butt hurt...seriously.


What do you think i'm looking to take offence at?

You are clearly the one who misunderstood something I said and took offence, but I explained I wasn't talking about you. I also agreed with how you are raising your children and recognise your unfortunate upbringing, so respect you for not putting them through the same ordeal, but you are still being hostile towards me for some reason. I'm not sure why.


----------



## TenYears

ugh1979 said:


> What do you think i'm looking to take offence at?
> 
> You are clearly the one who misunderstood something I said and took offence, and even now i've explained I wasn't talking about you. I also agreed with how you are raising your children and recognise your unfortunate upbringing, so respect you for not putting them through the same ordeal, but you are still being hostile towards me for some reason. I'm not sure why.


Ok bro, my apologies. I am sorry. I get very defensive sometimes.

Ffs.

I'm sorry man.


----------



## ugh1979

TenYears said:


> Ok bro, my apologies. I am sorry. I get very defensive sometimes.
> 
> Ffs.
> 
> I'm sorry man.


No worries. Apology accepted.


----------



## Blue2015

At first I did just after I had realised that man made the bible/man made God. Now though I don't ever think of sin, hell and all the other man made creations, whereas when I was a Christian I always felt so convicted as though I was carrying massive weight on my shoulders. The truth sets you free.


----------

